# Mosaic Collection by Goody



## aziajs (Dec 21, 2007)

Goody has collaborated with Chuck Amos to create styling products for "ethnic" hair.  I read about it on Tia Williams' blog.  She swears by the 2-in-1 Rake.

Collections - Mosaic

Has anyone tried the line?  Thoughts?  Opinions?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Mosiac Collection by Goody*

Hmmm, Good for Goody I guess.  Since I am natural, there isn't much I need in there.  I already have I wide tooth comb and I don't brush my hair.  Cool idea though.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw these products in WalMart...I was so close to buying one of the brushes!  They look like the could be good quality.  I'll probably be buying one soon since the bristles of my paddle brush from the beauty store are starting to fall out.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 22, 2007)

those comfor-tip brushes look great! i've use mason pearson's popular brush and it's awesome tho i may have to add one of these to my collection


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been looking for this collection to no avail


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I have been looking for this collection to no avail_

 
Yea, I went back to the WalMart I saw them at, the brushes are gone, the combs are only left.  But it looks like they're selling fast as well!


----------

